# Roger beep para emisora hf C.B



## galena (May 27, 2008)

Bueno pues eso, estoy buscando algunos esquemas de roger beep para realizar el que mas me acomode,  algún esquema por el foro?alguien a realizado alguno? algún esquema por el cajón del olvido ? lo que  sea sera agradecido,  gracias 

Por si no hos suena un roger beep son los pitidos (pitido) de final de trasmisión en emisoras de radio-aficionados  ¿algún esquema ?


----------



## ricbevi (May 31, 2008)

galena dijo:
			
		

> por si no hos suena un roger beep son los pitidos (pitido) de final de trasmision en emisoras de radioaficionados  ¿algun esquema ?



Hola esto es el generador de sonido...hay que demorar la conmutación Rx, TX 1seg. e inyectarlo en la entrada de Mic.(puede ser a través de un relay). Para cada equipo hay que estudiar el caso en forma particular de como realizarlo debido a la gran diversidad de esquemas de conmutación existentes. 

Ric.


----------



## galena (May 31, 2008)

aqui va otro esquema creo que voy a realizar este entre algunos estudiados


----------



## alexus (Jun 14, 2009)

bien, primero que nada, buenas noches (para mis coordenadas)...

como lo dice el titulo, me gustaria diseñar un "circuito" de un Roger Beep, o como se le conoce comunmente entre los radioaficiondaos, un beeper.

un circuito que genera "una melodia" cuando se suelta el ptt del transceptor, es decir que sustituye al clasio "cambio"...

bueno, espero sugerencias, mis intensiónes es hacerlo sin pic, se que se puede.

desde ya muchas garcias, a las ordenes, 

alexus, desde uruguay.

73/51


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola colega.. LU8LCT por estos lares   

Tenia un circuito hace muchos años, tendria que ver donde quedo.

Fijate estos links si te sirven

http://proyectoselectronicos.iespana.es/cb/rbeep1.html
http://www.museo-cb.com/Esquemas/otros/Roger Beep.pdf

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 16, 2009)

buenas noches gusty arte!

CX6DRA (si me lo habilitan, ya que en estos dias me dan la licencia)...

voy a probar, quiero salir de clasico "piiiiip" del cobra 148gtl! jaja
gracias por tu aporte!

te invito a darte una vuelta por otro tema de mi autoria, "torres para instalacion de antenas", donde puedes postear fotos de tu torre, etc..


----------



## alexus (Jul 6, 2009)

bien, logre hacer andar el circuito propuesto, y con modificaciones logre el pitido clasico de los nextel,

me gustaria que este tema no se hunda!

atte.alexus!


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

alexus:   me podrìas asesorar para construirme una miniestaciòn?


----------



## alexus (Jul 10, 2009)

aunque tu mensaje puede ir al tarro por estar aqui, esto, te comento, uqe lo deberias postear en el otro tema que tengo "hay algun radioaficionado en el foro".

atte. alexus


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

si es cierto jajaja!
se me patinó ops:


----------



## roskan (Ene 2, 2010)

si pones en www.google.com, la palabra  Roger beep Schematics, sale para poder hacer el roger beep con el ISD 1420P y puedes ponerle la melodia que quieras...
saludos.


----------



## titotecno (Sep 9, 2011)

hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí y les pido ayuda para resolver este enigma que me esta matando con este esquema .
el tema es que directanmente no saca los tonos que en teoría son nueve e incluso lo e simulado con el livewire y me hace lo mismo.
en el esquema de livewire ya e cambiado una pista a masa y asi ya salen los 9 inpulsos pero salen dos veces seguidas.
aquí les dejo el esquema del circuito y el del livewire para que lo simulen.
gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## ugt (Abr 17, 2013)

yo igual busco un roger beep para my equipo hf pero con barios tonos y con estos ic 4013 4017 ne555


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2013)

El que está posteado primero tiene el 4017 y el 555 , solo deberias cambiar el 4093 por tu 4013 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?saf...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=JodvUdyKIZDy9gTriIDAAQ

Saludos !


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 14, 2019)

Pues eso mismo,busco esquema de un roger beep que circula por la red con una micro tarjeta sd a la cual se le puede grabar infinidades de sonido,y no encuentro nada de nada.Si alguno me puede facilitar informacion se lo agradeceria.
       Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2019)

albatros1 dijo:


> Pues eso mismo,busco esquema de un roger beep que circula por la red con una micro tarjeta sd a la cual se le puede grabar infinidades de sonido,y no encuentro nada de nada.Si alguno me puede facilitar informacion se lo agradeceria.
> Un saludo


Huuuummmm , ese "Rojer Beep" que quieres ya es mucho mas elaborado , seguramente hace uso de un PIC , Arduino , uProcesador , etc.......
Creo que debes conpra un  ya listo en alguna tienda China.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 14, 2019)

Hola Daniel,vi uno que vende en Brasil y este señor también tiene otro de 150 tonos en un Pic,me gusta el de la sd pero en tiendas chinas no encuentro ninguno,pero vamos que veo que a este paso lo tendré que comprar pues no encuentro nada.
    Gracias por contestar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2019)

Actualmente a banda ciudadana estas condenada a la extinción tal cual fue con los dinossauros.
La tecnologia actual disponible de SmartFones , Internet y otras midias  son sin dudas muuucho mas interesantes y versateis si conparado al viejo y casi jubilado Radio C.B.
Yo mismo começe en los inicios de los anos 80' donde fue debidamente inoculado por lo Virus Radiofrequencie Cocus Aguda y hasta los dias de hoy aun activo , jajajaja.
Nomas hablo via Radio , pero sinpre estoy estudiando temas relacionados.
Aun tengo todos equipos nesesarios para operar ( transmitir) , pero sigo sin tienpo livre para dedicar a ese "vicio" terrible , jajajajajaja.
Se puder informe la dirección del paisano que vende ese Roger Beep turbinado , o mejor actualizado , jajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 15, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Actualmente a banda ciudadana estas condenada a la extinción tal cual fue con los dinossauros.


No tan así, pero sucede que la tecnología avanza y llegan cosas mejores.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La tecnologia actual disponible de SmartFones , Internet y otras midias son sin dudas muuucho mas interesantes y versateis si conparado al viejo y casi jubilado Radio C.B.


Tan es así, que los que antes reparábamos equipos de banda civil, ahora reparamos teléfonos celulares.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo mismo começe en los inicios de los anos 80' donde fue debidamente inoculado por lo Virus Radiofrequencie Cocus Aguda y hasta los dias de hoy aun activo , jajajaja.


Yo también me inicié en la radio afición a muy temprana edad y llegué a hacer muchos experimentos con amplificadores lineales y antenas.
Formé un radio club, tuvimos revista, fuimos época, ganadores de distancia por HF y etc.
Vendía productos para antenas, las instalaba, las fabricaba y tenía un laboratorio exclusivo para ello. 
Nunca me perdía un jamboree y varios grupos scout se disputaban para que fueramos su representante internacional.
Tampoco me podía perder un mercado de pulgas para comprar cosas de interés para experimentar.
En este mundo se conoce mucha gente con demasiada experiencia y es un honor ser parte de ella.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aun tengo todos equipos nesesarios para operar ( transmitir) , pero sigo sin tienpo livre para dedicar a ese "vicio" terrible , jajajajajaja.


Yo me tuve que olvidar de todo esto cuando la adquisición de centros de servicio (SAT) ya no me dejó tiempo para la radio afición.
Perdí mis letras (XE1-YRN) y la verdad ya no me interesó recuperarlas, pese a que muchos amigos me lo recriminaron.
Y es que cuando vi la responsabilidad de tener varias marcas por representar y que mi familia y taller estaban por delante, la verdad es que opté por dedicarle más tiempo a lo que en verdad si me podía prosperar económicamente.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Se puder informe la dirección del paisano que vende ese Roger Beep turbinado , o mejor actualizado , jajajaja.


Nunca dejé el diseño electrónico, fue parte de mi formación académica con un gran maestro que en la práctica era inútil, pero en teoría era genial.
Era un catedrático del IPN (Instituto Politécnico Nacional de la Ciudad de México)
Persona a la cual le agradezco mucha parte de mis conocimientos, pero en R.F conocí a varios ingenieros que compartieron conmigo sus experiencias.
Yo, novato en ese ámbito, todo me sorprendía, y la intrusión al mundo de la electrónica en R.F fue lo primero que hice, aunque también fue lo primero que dejé cuando decidí hacerme la vida por mi cuenta y mantener una familia en lugar de gastarme el dinero en chucherías.

Escribo este mensaje para dar a conocer un poco sobre mí, y también para mencionar que sobre ese Roger Beep también realicé uno y a petición.
Nada que ver con lo que yo me dedico actualmente, pero así son los proyectos de un ingeniero.
El RB que hice reproduce cualquier sonido desde una uSD y aparte cuenta con los tonos clásicos de los radios CB comerciales.
Cuenta con su interfaz de programación y obviamente fue personalizada para su vendedor.
Como todo en este mundo tiene caducidad, prometo que subiré el proyecto libre.
Mientras tanto, sigue en venta por mi cliente y por ética no lo puedo subir por ahora.

PD. No creo que la banda ciudadana muera, porque es el primer escalón para estudiar la R.F.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 15, 2019)

Gracias por el interes,decir que como se suele decir los viejos roqueros nunca mueren a pesar de tanta tecnologia los 27Mhz en muchos paises empieza a coger auge.
        Ojala D@rbytes sea pronto el que publiques el proyecto,yo mientras tanto vi uno nada que ver con lo que quiero y busco con 9 tonos.
        Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No tan así, pero sucede que la tecnología avanza y llegan cosas mejores.
> 
> Tan es así, que los que antes reparábamos equipos de banda civil, ahora reparamos teléfonos celulares.
> 
> ...


!Wow , cuanta coincidencia con mi vida  Don D@rkytes !.
Jo no sapia dese lado radiofrequente tujo , para mi ustedes es un capo en tecnicas digitales y temas acerca.
Por los años 80'  aun cuando un joven pibe  jo tuve contacto con la banda ciudadana , pero mi verdadero gusto sienpre fue mas con la técnica do que con las platicas via ether .
Sienpre segui realizando mantenimiento y tanbien aprimoramento (tuning) en transceptores , fuentes de alimentación (lineal y conmutadas), amplificadores lineares (transistorizados y valvulados) , antenas de todo tipo , acopladores de antena , medidores de potenzia , ROE y modulación ,transverters (transconversores), frequenzimetros ,etc..............
No estudie mas aun (engineria) por pura falta de juizio ( tenia tienpo y plata disponible) mismo sob protestos de mi padres ( por eso mi firma mas abajo).
Inverti mi esfuerços en mi casa , familia y mi laboratorio donde muy afortunadamente tengo todos equipos de teste y medidas para puder trabajar muuuuy tranquilo con mis cosas electronicas , jajajaja.
Ese año que adentra agora (2020) mi hija mas nueva si forma enginiera electronica ( sueño del Papa , jajaja).
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 17, 2019)

Bueno amigos,por fin encontré un esquema para poder realizar un roger beep,ya elabore el pcb y a la espera del programador para el hex,tengo muchas dudas pues mis conocimientos no son mas allá de construir y seguir indicaciones del proyecto,si algo sale mal ya no se salir de hay.
      Bueno veremos como termina la cosa,ya seguiré contando.
           Un saludo

Ya queda menos mañana me llega el programador y ya veremos como termina la cosa al cargar el hex y si funciona o no.
               Os contare por si encuentro alguna duda.
   Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 17, 2019)

Es completito ya que aparentemente incluye manipulador para CW.

Algunos proyectos se pueden simular en un simulador antes de armar nada para ver que todo funcione pero no es la versión real.

Si armaste eso, un programador para LPT( NOPPP, the "No-Parts" PIC Programmer ) o RS232 ( Simple JDM PIC Programmer  )para ese PIC no es más difícil de hacer


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 17, 2019)

Hola Ricbevi,yo he comprado que me llega mañana el K150 creo que me han dicho que con dicho programador y dy k150 va bien.
       Ahora las dudas que tengo es donde conectar los cables de micro a la placa y salidas a la emisora para que actue el roger beep son cuatro cable pero bueno iré probando no me queda otra a no ser que algún compañero me diga y vaya mas al grano.
         Gracias



albatros1 dijo:


> Hola Ricbevi,yo he comprado que me llega mañana el K150 creo que me han dicho que con dicho programador y dy k150 va bien.
> Ahora las dudas que tengo es donde conectar los cables de micro a la placa y salidas a la emisora para que actue el roger beep son cuatro cable pero bueno iré probando no me queda otra a no ser que algún compañero me diga y vaya mas al grano.
> Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 18, 2019)

El PTT_in(6-5 de J2) supongo que el PTT del micrófono en sí y en PTT_out(3 de J1) al equipo de radio al igual que el Aud_out(4 de J1) al audio de modulación en el equipo(entrada de micrófono).

Fijate de poner en el software del programador(si tiene dicha opción o te presenta error al grabar el archivo .hex) de la* verificación durante la grabación*(*no después de grabar*) por que se usa el pin MCLR/RA5 como entrada y eso puede hacer que arranque el programa durante la verificación y de error.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 18, 2019)

Ya programe el pic y verifique,todo perfecto,ahora para mi viene lo complicado el tema que me comentas,hare lo que comentas pero si puedes hazme un croquis de como me dices que soy duro de mollera para esto.Un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 18, 2019)

Primero ¿ a que se lo vas a conectar? porque las conexiones a un handy de VHF no son la mismas que a un HF o un BC.

Si bien el título de la consulta original dice a un BC, si podes defini marca y modelo del equipo ya que hay infinidad de ellos y las conexiones no son para todos igual.

Básicamente...


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 18, 2019)

Disculpa tienes toda la razón,es un equipo de C.B alan midlan 8001,te adjunto una foto del esquema del micrófono y ya me dices,de verdad te lo agradezco,si todo sale bien adjuntare un vídeo por si algún compañero quiere realizarlo.
  Un saludo


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 19, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Primero ¿ a que se lo vas a conectar? porque las conexiones a un handy de VHF no son la mismas que a un HF o un BC.
> 
> Si bien el título de la consulta original dice a un BC, si podes defini marca y modelo del equipo ya que hay infinidad de ellos y las conexiones no son para todos igual.
> 
> ...


Hola amigo,como no puedo editar te envio la configuracion de mi microfono con los mismos colores,hazme el favor si no te importa de decirme donde van dichos cables al roger tal y como me lo explicas en el grafico.
    un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 19, 2019)

De esta forma :


La unica conexion que se interrumpe es la del PTT pin Nº:3 que debe ir del micrófono al Beep y después salir hacia el equipo, el resto va en paralelo con las ya preexistentes


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 19, 2019)

Ok muchas gracias,esta tarde probare y te cuento.
   Un saludo amigo.

Nada que no doy con ello,estoy probando en un ptt de momento y ya estoy de los nervios je,no me gustaria tirar la toalla pero por hoy lo dejo llevo una hora y reconozco que soy torpe para interpretar las conexiones que me dices Ricbevi.
         Te adjunto el Ptt donde estuve haciendo las pruebas,mañana seguire.
        Un saludo


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2019)

Bueno amigos conseguí hacer funcionar la V2,este esquema va sin cristal y los tonos no son lo que yo buscaba cambie el Hex de la V3 que realice al principio a la V2 y no va.Bueno por lo menos funciona y puedo entender que el Hex de la V3 esta mal pues revise todo lo habido y por a ver.
            Seguiré buscando alguno que me agrade aunque veo que es complicado encontrarlo.
         Un saludo y felices fiestas.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2019)

Dudo que alguien lo intente realizar porque no subiste ningun archivo para cargar al PIC y tampoco el enlace de donde lo sacaste y el esquemático y el PCB de poco sirve sin el programa a cargar al PIC.

Todas las cosas que uno encuentra de ese tipo primero es conveniente simularlas de ser posible para ver que se puede esperar y/o que tiene como en el caso este en particular.

PD: Ya encontre de donde se sacó este BeepRoger de aquí


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2019)

Eso es Ricbevi,no se si hice algo mal o que pero lo raro que siendo el circuito igual la V2 y V3 que solo varia el cristal el Hex no sirva el uno para el otro.
      Un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2019)

Yo no entiendo nada de Alemán pero claramente dice en el archivo adjunto a la versión 2:

  • Nuevo en V2.0: oscilador interno: ¡no se necesita más cuarzo!

Y no esta en el PCB que está en el archivo que adjunta con la documentación.





En la versión 3 se ve claramente que usa un resonador cerámico en el PCB por la conexión del medio en el PCB y en la foto del PDF adjuntado


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2019)

Si esta el pcb V2,yo lo baje de hay a no ser que lo quitara,referente al resonador yo puse uno con dos patillas ya que el esquema no sale con tres,aunque en el pcb si esta la pista para el ceramico,puede ser ese el error?.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2019)

Yo todo lo bajé de allí...la versión dos no lleva ningún tipo de oscilador externo y la tres lleva un resonador cerámico de 4Mhz como está indicado en las capturas del PCB con la *flecha roja*.



Simule hasta ahora en 2 y emite la K, R y ?  en CW a parte del beep único seleccionable con los puentes de J3.

Tabla de los selectores JP2 y JP3 traducida de la versión dos.



Eso es lo que dice el documento pero me parece que no coincide con la realidad los estados lógicos...en la versión dos tienen que estar todos quitados los jumper de J3 para desactivar el Beep.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2019)

Ricbevi creo que no nos hemos entendido o yo no me explique bien.La versión V3 la realice y no me funciono,no entiendo el porque pues medí continuidad de pista,el Hex no me dio error etc,creo que puse la foto en otro comentario que es la que lleva el cuarzo de 4 Mhz,luego realice la V2 que no lleva cuarzo que es el ultimo comentario y si funciona pero no me gustan sus beep,seguidamente grabe el Hex del V3 a la V2 pero no va en dicha version,por eso digo que lo mismo esta corrupto el Hex de la V3.
            Bueno en definitiva no se si adquirir uno que comercializa un compañero de 100 o 150 beep que es lo que busco.
        Gracias por la atencion que estas teniendo.
FELIZ NAVIDAD AMIGO​


----------

